# RIP sadie aka big girl



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad Sadie got to experience being the queen of the house with people who loved her. Have a safe journey Sadie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad Sadie got to experience a loving home and bring some golden sunshine into a families life before she had to cross the bridge. Run free sweet Sadie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed Sadie. I'm so glad that you finally were able to have the family and love you deserved your whole life...... you all will meet again.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sure her reign as queen erased all the life of the pauper before. She died with love in her heart. RIP sweet sadie.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Sadie.......so glad you found love before you went to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for their loss, it had to have been a shock. But it is so wonderful thanks to you and the family she got to live the last years of her live as a queen being loved and spoiled as she should have been. Run free Sweet Sadie, your memory will live on as a special girl.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Awe, that's sad. But it is good to hear she had experienced part of her life a VERY loved little girl. That is all she ever wanted. Thank you Joel and Sue for giving her that. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

My thoughts go out to your forever family Sadie. So pleased they gave you the experience of being loved. RIP Big girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

With you as a foster mom and with her adoptive family I am sure SHE KNEW that she was LOVED!

Godspeed, sweet Sadie, and run and play with my Mimi, Gizmo and Munchkin!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You, Joel and Sue for giving Sadie a life filled with Love!
You will be in my prayers.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So sad when a family loses their loving dog. My sympathies to them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sadie remembered only the love she was receiving...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet Sadie, you were a lucky girl to have known the kind of love and caring that you experienced near the end of your years. Run free at the bridge, chase a few tennis balls, and be free.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad that the latter part of Sadie's life was filled with love and royal treatment -- everything she deserved. Bless Joel and Sue for making her last years the happiest of her life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My little experience from rescued dogs, is once they find a happy place, they love life and their people more than the dogs who have been spoiled their whole lives.

Sorry for your loss of Sadie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sadie!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I am sorry to hear Sadie went to the bridge, but it sounds like she did get to spend some time being loved and spoiled ... Thank you for giving her that opportunity.

Play softly at the Bridge sweet Sadie


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My sympathies to Joel and Sue and to you, as well, her devoted foster momma. Godspeed, Sadie, enjoy all of those other beloved angel pups....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sadie, but I am so glad that she got to feel love. Thank you to you and her adoptive family. RIP sweet girl.....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

If it wasn't for you, Joel and Sue--who knows what unfortunate end Sadie may have experienced. 

You all gave her a new lease on life in a loving home with a loving family.

When Sadie left this earth--she did so knowing she was deeply loved. And she has you three to thank for that. 

And we thank you, too. You are all angels.....

Scott J.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to both you and her family. The important thing is that Sadie has gone to the bridge knowing that she was loved so very much.

Run freely and sleep softly Sadie


----------

